# Self centered and the fish



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, I didn't visit here for a while. Whenever things are going well, I just don't have the need to come. But when things are not...

I should be happy to report that things are doing much better. Not because my wife changed much - she didn't, but because i am trying to dictate the atmosphere at home, and getting good at it. So even if she is very moody, upset, angry etc., I can still be happy and charming and have a great time with the kids and in my own house!

Now for my story today. Well, I always think that healthy, mature (emotionally-wise of course) people are able to focus on others, while those who are not, are pretty much self centered. I think that my wife is kind of self centered, not because she chooses too but because she doesn't realize!

So she made fish last night for dinner. The fish didn't turn out good (don't worry about me, in general she is making great food but this time it didn't work). I also happen to have a major belly ache, which I ascribe to crazy pressure at work (when I was young, I used to get those belly ache whenever under crazy pressure. I didn't get them for at least ten years, but the day at work was really really crazy and perhaps it came back to visit ). So I am running to the restroom, etc., when I get out my wife is starting to tell me that she is expecting me to eat the fish, even if it's not good, and blah blah blah.

I was like: how can you be so self centered and not realize I am in pain (I told her, and looked it)...? All you care about is the fish? Maybe offer something to help me feel better?

Then come to other part, where I know that she can have some crazy thoughts that I "made myself" feel sick so I won't have to eat the fish. You can lough - you should - but knowing her even if she doesn't believe I did it, she believes it's possible!

Well, I wasn't yelling or anything, just being very very upset.

No big story here. Just a story of someone who is wife seems to be self centered, and how it bothered him on one occasion 

Thanks guys!


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

The sad fish tale.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Josh,

She will never let you have the Victim Chair

An Overview of the Drama Triangle


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Josh,
> 
> She will never let you have the Victim Chair
> 
> An Overview of the Drama Triangle


And that is a good thing?


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

A sheet test, maybe better responded with a painful chuckle and a statement on how ridiculous her thinking is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

What kind of fish are we talking here - like $20 worth of salmon, or $4 worth of cod? And it was bad because it was burned or the sauce was bad, or it was bland...or? Had you mentioned to her that it was bad? Or did she seem to know herself it wasn't that good? 

(I'm really allergic to fish myself, so can't have it in the house or cook it, so - I'm just guessing on what might make fish bad.)

But yeah, her reaction, especially indicating that you made yourself sick so as not to eat it way off. Maybe she was feeling sensitive and disappointed because she knew it didn't turn out well, and so was on look-out for a reason to be offended. Is this her typical reaction when something she cooks doesn't turn out right?


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

BookOfJob said:


> A sheet test, maybe better responded with a painful chuckle and a statement on how ridiculous her thinking is?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I am getting way better in responding to those tests. Except when I don't feel good... don't tread on me!!!


----------

